# $100 reward for stolen Yeti cooler



## hit man (Oct 5, 2007)

Some POS stole a Yeti 65 out of my truck at a friggin Milton High football game. It had to takemore than one because it was full of ice and water and It will be easy to identify even after they remove the stickers, because THEY CUT THE COOLER TO GET THE LOCK OFF!!!! will give $100 for its return (even if you are the one hat took it) I will give more for private information that leads to its return and the consequences associated with it. It just pisses me off...there was a 130 qt igloo full of ice next to it that they left! Karma is a bitch fellas!


----------



## Travis12Allen (Jun 1, 2011)

Thats sad, and i hope you find the scum that took it. Ill keep a lookout. 

Even sadder still is that you have to watch MHS football these days. Its not what it use to be. Goodluck on the cooler!


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

*To the Theif!!!*

I will one up the offer!!! I will give $125 to the person who stole this cooler. 

As long as they tell no one that I bought it especially the owner.....:whistling::whistling::whistling:


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

Might be the same sob that stole my Icey Tek out of my truck a few years back!


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Crooks know what those Yeti's are worth. I have a friend who's Yeti was stolen out of the back of his truck at a Tom Thumb. Can't take your eye off of them for a minute.
Hope you find it.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

i think people just steal stuff to do it. Tina and I lock things up like a bank, just from habit. the guy next door has never locked his cars since he moved here several years ago, nothing ever stolen, but come on, out of the back of a truck. scum.


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

Realtor said:


> i think people just steal stuff to do it. Tina and I lock things up like a bank, just from habit. the guy next door has never locked his cars since he moved here several years ago, nothing ever stolen, but come on, out of the back of a truck. scum.


Sounds like you live next door to my boss. He would rather someone just open his doors and steal something, rather than them brakes his window and steal something. He says if somebody wants to steal something bad enough, they will do it. I guess its less costly to him. And he lives on the west side of town off Fairfield. Crazy. O*D*W


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Don't have any use for a thief. Hope you find him/her.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Milton High School says it all.....sorry fer the loss, didn't have it locked down?


----------



## wackydaddy (Jul 24, 2009)

Curious what was locked on it that had to be broken? I don't own a yeti or know much about them, so was there a handle broken or was the lid locked shut? Just looking on craigslist and don't know of the tell tale sign.


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

Wonder if a tracking devise can be placed in them *Yeti as much as they cost? :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: ?????*

*Did you file a theif report with the LAW, maybe your insurance coverage will cover it?*


----------



## hit man (Oct 5, 2007)

Sorry, I was out of pocket for the weekend. Let me answer a couple questions. I have left this cooler in the back of my truck since it was new. I have a bicycle lock that goes through a factory hole in the cooler that locks it shut and a cable locking it ot the tie down in the bed. This POS cut the corner of the cooler to pull the lock out. If you see this cooler, it will have the left corner cut off. It had a "Hit Man Fishing Team" stickers on front and back that may be ghosted in and the top is stained with red clay. This was no kid looking for a freebie as they left a 130 igloo full of ice with no lock sitting next to it. I have a couple leads and some friends in Santa Rosa county....this is a matter of time.....


----------



## Hound_dog (Dec 18, 2010)

WOW! My 16 year old cousin had his yeti 25 stolen at that same game they cut the lock as well. He had just gotten it for his birthday. That sorry SOB needs to have his ass kicked.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

I keep a 200 qt in back of my truck. I use turnbuckles, locks, and drilled holes through the underside of the handles to secure it. Sure, it can be taken. But, they gonna have to do more than a snatch and grab...


----------



## Hound_dog (Dec 18, 2010)

The principal is supposed to be checking the camera I will update you if they find out anything.


----------



## hit man (Oct 5, 2007)

oh yes, please let me know...I was parked in the lot on the North side, literally very 1st spot next to the school and probably about 30' from Stewart St. if there is a camera, it should absolutely see that spot!! If you could, please PM me the contact info for the principal if you have it. Thanks


----------



## chad403 (Apr 20, 2008)

*dang*

Thank God it wasn't full of beer.


----------



## Gump (Oct 4, 2007)

Sorry to hear about you cooler. I am always worried that mine will get lifted regardless of it being locked. I use the locking bracket from yeti with a chain I bought from Lowes. So far noone has messed with it. I live in Milton, and will keep an eye open. The bracket system I use can be cut, although it would be a little more difficult.


----------



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

Gump has a nice secure rig there. Problem is when you go fish with Gump he forgets the key to his Yeti lock so you go without the cooler. Master lock makes a cable unit that goes with the Yeti locking device. That's the one I use. I showed it to Anthony at Outcast and they stock them now. I will post a link, so you can get one for your new Yeti. I hope you catch the person that got your cooler and deliver a little justice.

http://www.cabelas.com/coolers-yeti...eyword}&mr:ad=19713587231&mr:match={matchtype}

The link is for Cabela's, but I recommend Outcast. Keep it local.


----------



## zloomis (Feb 24, 2010)

they got us tailgateing last year 2 65's a 45 and a155 all out of the sucure boyscout $30 parking police told us we shouldnt have left them had a friend cut me a sticker (take a beer take adrink take the cooler die!!) dont no if it worksbut i still got it


----------



## hit man (Oct 5, 2007)

i have seen the bracket, but honestly, a pair of bolt cutters would go through that chain or lock way faster than these idiots who SAWED THROUGH THE PLASTIC COOLER. I hate to say it, but locks and chains keep honest folks honest..a real thief will go to lengths we can't imagine just to get what they want. I have tried to call the school, but can't get though, I sent the principal an email and I will keep you all posted.


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

That sux. I hate a friggin theif. Hopefully you can find out who has it. I live in Milton so I will certainly keep my eyes out for anyone selling a yeti with a jacked up left corner.


----------



## asago (Nov 11, 2008)

Wouldn't this be interesting...

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f51/45-qt-yeti-tundra-$200-135950/


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

Guessing next step to keep someone from stealing them YETI'S is chain a JUNK YARD DOG TO THAT YETI

HEARD HOSEBAMA is planning on getting everyone a YETI'S if he win's tomorrow full of ICE COLD THUNDER BIRDS :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Honestly guys, I would never leave ANYTHING in the back of a pickup truck that I didn't want stolen, especially in the neighborhood of Milton High School.
Sounds to me like maybe scumbags just walk around the parking lot looking to steal things while the game is going on.


----------



## Rmalone850 (Nov 13, 2012)

Ive heard of several coolers being stolen out in orange beach too. I believe I heard of two different coolers being taken last week and then 1 the week before that. All of them being Yeti's as well.


----------

